# Newborn calves and flies



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Anything to use on newborn calves to help control flies? We tag weigh and castrate a couple days after birth and the flies are Terrible this year. We use screwworm spray when castrating but is there something to treat the whole calf when they are that young?


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

I mix up a permethrin in a 15 gallon sprayer to spray my cattle. I get them in the holding pen and just spray till they are good and wet. For calves, mix some up in a small pump up sprayer and spray when you castrate. I usually mix a little stronger than the label says and it helps for a couple weeks or more. I pay more attention to the underside and head and neck area of the cows because the rubs get the back.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Flies have been a real challenge this year. I feel your pain.

I do not know of anything speciffically for calves. I do not deworm with pour on but I do splash a little on a few of the momma cows through out the year because it kills the flies. I am wondering if you could put a little pour on the momma cows to kill flies in general, reduce the population around the calves?


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

have used cylence pour on for about 4-5 years only takes a few drops on newborn works great last about 30 days


----------

